# TAS 2004 Gallery



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.c-red.com.au/gallery/


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow! Great pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

OMGarrro! too manrey stickoos!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

COOL!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just freakin beautiful...

and i know i might get flamed for this, but the altezzas on the S15 ain't as bad as I thought they could be...

PS... copying this thread for my DNE buddies... I know they'll enjoy this


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

S15
My life must end!!! Euros/Altezza's for a nissan S15... Well... I'll be ok if the dont bring them down here in mass production...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

didnt know the yashio s15 had doors like that. and those euro tails did come out alright, bob, on the s15. it's just a little bit okay. ill find a ricier altezzas on a s15, i had a pic of it somewhere, the gayest of all times.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

What i'm really diggin were those diamond clear S14 headlights! Those were cooler than shit! How can I get a set of those!

and those doors are a common mod... it's the suicide door. one of the pics has a pic of the parts you can buy to make the door swing like that


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> What i'm really diggin were those diamond clear S14 headlights! Those were cooler than shit! How can I get a set of those!


Aren't those the headlights they have in England?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Did you see the wing on the red 180? Its HUGE!!!
That shop also looked big... the one in the last gallery. It looked like a Parts supermarket...wish we had one like that


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I have only had the chance to look at the first two gallerys, can't wait to see the rest... hehe


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There will be a J Girl one coming soon 

From what Team J told me the latest things are airbag/coilover combinations and gull wing doors. S14's seem to be more popular than S14a's too.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> What i'm really diggin were those diamond clear S14 headlights! Those were cooler than shit! How can I get a set of those!
> 
> and those doors are a common mod... it's the suicide door. one of the pics has a pic of the parts you can buy to make the door swing like that


what i really meant on that yashio s15, i didnt know they did that to their doors, i thought they'd keep it regular, but guess not.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

yea if you think about it the tailights didnt come out too bad....but those are some bad ass cars wish we had more imports but Domestics are afraid of demolishings sells sooo were screwed..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i wanna go to TAS someday.. 

i wonder what s15 tails would look like if it was half clear and half red.. kinda like clearcorners s13 coupe tail lights..

[[ EDIT ]]

















HOLY ISH?????? S14 front AND back on a 180!!!!!!!!! omg..goddamn crazy japanese ppl.. 









NOOOOOO~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









wow.. re amemiya fd..









someobody wanna tell me WTF that is??

i saw pix about to the middle of the 4th gallery then skipped to gallery 5. i need a life doods..


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Not even i can identify what the hell that is....looks undefinable to me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i saw pix about to the middle of the 4th gallery then skipped to gallery 5. i need a life doods..


yes, yes you do......


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

^^^^^ haha


----------

